# Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?



## Krabat_11 (29. November 2013)

Moin Boardies,

wir gehen kommendes Wochenende für 2 Wochen nach Thailand.
Wenn es klappt, dann werde ich auch mal Fischen gehen (Kho Chang, jemand ne Idee?).
Was ich wirklich wissen möchte ist: Kann ich in Thailand günstiges Angelgerät, erwerben? Ich dachte da an sowas wie Rollen von Shimano, Ruten von Savagear oder Köder von Salmo.
Wenn ja, wo? In Bangkok sind wir 2x 2 Tage, Zeit wäre also da.

Danke Euch und stramme Schnüre
Hauke


----------



## Sicki67 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*

Hallo,
ich weiß das 7Seas in Thailand sitzt, aber ob die auch einen Laden in Bangkok haben weiß ich nicht.
Musst du mal Google fragen.

http://www.7seasproshopthai.com/index.php/

Gruß Thomas

PS: Kannst du mir ein paar Kleinteile mitbringen???


----------



## mlkzander (29. November 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*

der 7pro ist am bungsamram in BKK

aber günstig ist anders...............

kann sich aber trotzdem lohnen, weil es einige wenige dinge gibt, 
die es in europa nicht gibt, günstiger ist es dort aber keinesfalls

nur owner haken und drillinge und wenige andere offshore kleinteile sind etwas günstiger

günstiger als in den USA geht es wohl eh kaum, bestell lieber dort

@sicki

hättest du deinen eigenen link richtig bis zum ENDE gelesen, dann hättest 
du sogar die adresse vom shop hier posten können


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. November 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*

Köder von Salmo werden in Polen hergestellt, somit sollten diese in Polen am günstigsten zu beziehen sein. 

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/index.html

Shimano lässt auch in Thailand fertigen, somit könnte man dort bestimmt den einen oder anderen Schnapper machen.


----------



## mlkzander (30. November 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*

tolle logik, wo hast du das denn gehört? warst du mal in BKK in dem laden?

emmi wird in der schweiz hergestellt und ist dort vergleichsweise teuer

vw wird in D hergestellt und ist dort vergleichsweise teuer


----------



## dschinges (30. November 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*

Moin, ich war vor 4 jahren zuletzt in bkk. Ich meine dort viele vergleichsweise günstige rollen von shimano und ryobi gesehen zu haben ...jedoch meist mir unbekannte modelle! Von daher recht schwierig mit der vergleichbarkeit


----------



## Andal (30. November 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> tolle logik, wo hast du das denn gehört? warst du mal in BKK in dem laden?
> 
> emmi wird in der schweiz hergestellt und ist dort vergleichsweise teuer
> 
> vw wird in D hergestellt und ist dort vergleichsweise teuer



Altbekannt... nirgends ist das Bier teurer, als direkt in der Brauerei!


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*

Danke erstmal.
Also ob ich viel in BKK auf Tour gehen werde wird sich noch weisen. So lange da son Theater ist eher nicht...
Scheint ja auch nicht gerade DER Spot zu sein, wo unbedingt Angelgerät gekauft werden muss.
Donnerstag geht es los, mal schauen. Wenn mir was interessantes auffällt, dann lasse ich es Euch wissen.


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelgerät in Thailand kaufen?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Köder von Salmo werden in Polen hergestellt, somit sollten diese in Polen am günstigsten zu beziehen sein.
> 
> http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/index.html
> 
> Shimano lässt auch in Thailand fertigen, somit könnte man dort bestimmt den einen oder anderen Schnapper machen.



Danke für den Link. Schon mal dort gekauft? Klappt das?


----------

